# Swirl police



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Who seen them and who got pics


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

seen them but missed a photo opportunity,lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Was the highlight for me!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Was the highlight for me!


Why you not say hi. Still have not met you lol.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

suspal said:


> seen them but missed a photo opportunity,lol


Or you had to be good with baby detailer around


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Big Buffer said:


> Why you not say hi. Still have not met you lol.


Sorry lovely, came over but it was so busy! Lol


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Sorry lovely, came over but it was so busy! Lol


Maybe next time


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Really, no pictures yet!!? Come on!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Throw them in gents chat please lads! I know I saw a bloke following them with a camera :lol: 

There will be photos!


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

i see them but no pics iam afraid


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My only goal of the day


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

stangalang said:


> My only goal of the day


Alfred is the meat in a swirl sandwich😉


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p9cy2919rqdlhna/20140727_161652.jpg


----------

